# I finally did it!



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Yup that's right, I did it. What might you ask? I bought a JD 4410.

YEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAWWWWWWW!!!!!!!! Now if the darn thing will get delivered. But that will be Wed or Thurs of next week. I am going out of town on business so the dealer is going to get it ready between now and then and deliver it when I get back in town.

I think I got a pretty good deal. It came to $19,900 plus tax.

What I got you ask?

4410 which only comes 4wd
eHydro
R4 Tires
telescoping draft links
the optional speed match
the optional upgrade to the cruise system
set of rear wheel weights
430 loader w/ bucket, hood guard and bucket level indicator

So did I do good Paw?

The tractor as built lists for $25,933. Which comes to a 23.2% off.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

A 23% discount on anything like that is pretty darn good. Sure is a lot of money...



Sure is a lot of tractor!


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

You are my new hero!!!!!:worthy: 

Nice ride, don't forget the pictures when you get a hold of it!!!:worthy: :worthy: 
:cheers:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wait a second, I thought you only dealt with antique tractors! 
(HAHAHAHA)

GREAT CHOICE! WOWSER 

WE WANT ALL THE PICS!   

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I told the wife she would have to take the pics when it is delivered. I'll be to busy jumpin up and down a screamin and a hollirin. I bet I don't sleep a wink between now and then.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats ps.. 
lucky bastard!!!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

lol


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Congrats! If I could have got that kind of a deal I would have gotten the 4410 too 

OK, tips.

1. Ask your dealer for a sealed battery cap with a vent tube that can be extended out the bottom of the tractor. This will prevent battery gasses from getting drawn into the radiator.

2. Before you bush hog or drive into tall bush, crawl under the tractor and make sure all the wiring harnesses are tied up tight and high. It seems sometimes they are exposed and can get caught and torn by tall brush.

3. Give it a good once-over to make sure all the bolts are tight. I found one loose ROPS nut on mine (225 lbs of torque on those babies). Also, check the wheel torque daily for a week or two. The paint on the rims will compress and cause the bolts to loosen for awhile.

4. A good diesel fuel treatment, like JD summer formula or Power Service will make the engine run quieter and smoke less.

Above all, have a blast!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for the tips GreenMtnMan.

Has anyone tried a sealed gel type battery like the Optima? I had read somewhere else about the batteries leaking.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I have never heard of the batteries leaking. Well, mine leaked when I rolled my tractor because a cap came off but that wasn't the batteries fault. These batteries are group 22NF and Optima doesn't make those. I asked a guy at Batteries Plus about this. There was another manufacturer that made AGL group 22NF batteries (I think their name was M & K), but the guy at batteries plus said they didn't have enough cranking power - he had sold several to tractor owners and they were all returned. I think the JD batteries are good, it's just outgassing on hot days which is common on tractors with the batteries in front of the radiator. A remote vent battery cap will fix that right up.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats psrumors i know you will love it:thumbsup: Now all you have to do is add it to your signature


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Fantabulous!!!!I know you're gonna love it......Details...Details...Details..............Pics...Pics....Pics:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Talk to Chief about that battery thing...I think he had a battery problem once.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep vented battery caps ----

Here is the complete thread on it.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=1377


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

psrumors,
Good luck!! I guess Wednesday or Thursday can't get here fast enough!


GreenMtnMan
Great tips, especially the paint on the wheels loosening the lugs. Who would think of that? It would probably apply to smaller tractors as well. I had a wheel loosen up on my craftsman when it was fairly new and just figured someone forgot to tighten it but maybe not.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I'm sure loosening wheels aren't due exclusively to paint, but it contributes to the problem. Wheel bolts stretch and, depending on the design, the wheel flange can compress some as well. It's all part of normal break-in and to be expected.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Excellent insight Green! 

:cheers:


----------

